
Watch the House Judiciary Hearing of FBI vs. Apple Live - Beowolve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1GgnbN9oNw
======
pdkl95
FBI director Comey just let something new slip, that I may signal a part of a
motive. He complained that (I may have the wording slightly incorrect:

"It's not Apple's job to protect the American people."

"They sell phones, they don't sell public safety. That's our business to worry
about."

I think Comey see this as some sort of turf war.

